# أعطال المحركات



## laklok10 (23 أغسطس 2006)

*أعطال المـحركات* 
​*لا شك ان** ما يفزع الكثيرين منا هو ماذا لو تعطل احد المحركات في الطائرة او جميعها؟ بلا شك** ان المحرك يعتبرالقلب النابض في الطائرة، وهو الذي يضمن اقلاعها وتحليقها في الجو،** من اجل ذلك زودت الطائرات بمحركات عدة، لكن في الاونة الاخيرة بات مصنعو الطائرات** يتجهون الى الطائرات الكبيرة الحجم ذات المحركين الجبارين كالبوينغ** B777 وما لاقته** من نجاح كبير، بل حققت البقاء والتفوق في المبيعات مؤخرا لبوينغ على غريمتها** ايرباص، مما دفع ايرباص الى التخلي عن مبدأ المطائرات ذات البدن العريض والمحركات** الاربعة في المسافات الطويلة والتحول نحو الطائرات ذات المحركين والبدن العريض اسوة** ببوينغ وهذا واضح في مشروع انتاج طائرتها الاخيرة** A350 بعد ان صنعت العملاقة** A380 وبالطبع كانت الاسباب الاساسية اقتصادية بحتة، حيث ان شركات الطيران باتت تفضل** الطائرات ذات المحركين الاثنين بدلا من الاربعة. لكن هل يؤثر ذلك على سلامة** الطائرة؟




:78: *​


----------



## laklok10 (23 أغسطس 2006)

وأرجو أن يكون قد أعجبكم الموضوع


----------



## Tripoli (24 أغسطس 2006)

لا يؤثر بشكل كبير.
فالطائرات ذات المحركين اخف وزنا و اقل استهلاكا للوقود و بالتالى اجدى اقتصاديا
و يجب تحقق شرط القدرة على الطيران لمدة ساعتين على الاقل بمحرك واحد حتى يخول للطائرة بالطيران كطائرة ركاب..


----------



## محمد وحيدمليح (4 يناير 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## خالد الحرمين (4 يناير 2012)

كمان يكون موهله انها تطير بمحرك واحد بكامل حمولتها في الاقلاع والهبوط


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (9 يناير 2012)

احدى التمارين الاساسية في التدريب 
والاكثر تكرارا لايجاز الطيارين هي الاجراءات المتخذة في حالة عطل الـ (محرك) ا
هذا من ناحية الاداء 
ومن ناحية التصميم يتوجب على المصمم تأمين سلامة اداء الطائرة لحين النزول في حال اكتسابه للارتفاع الكافي للنزول بدون محرك


----------

